

Show HN: CF-BAN, a tiny shell script to automatically ban IPs on CloudFlare - q_no
https://github.com/nichdiekuh/cf-ban

======
aeno
Maybe you should mention the configuration in your README. Some blind admin
might just throw it in and wonders why nothing happens.

